# NANCY WITT



## REO (Apr 28, 2012)

Our good friend Nancy Witt had to be Med-flighted to OKC with a brain and neck aneurisms a few days ago. We've been worried sick!

 

Our news comes through from Nancy's daughter. 

The next day Mindy reported that Nancy was out of surgery and in recovery and that the surgery went well. Nancy will be in ICU for 7-10 days and then another 2-3 weeks after that. They are taking it one day at a time. They are watching her carefully, as she is in danger of a stroke and has developed pneumonia. They say only time will tell what damages she's had. 

There was no new news yesterday, but today I was told by our friend Erika that Nancy knew her daughter and husband Larry.

 

*HELP IS NEEDED!!!!!!!!! We call upon everyone here!*

 

Nancy's husband Larry is an OTR truck driver. All of Nancy's minis and mini donkeys need a place to go! Is there anyone in OK (the nearer to Ada and Strattford the better) who can take some of Nancy's minis to keep them while they figure out what to do with them all?

These minis & mini donks need a place to go! If you, or anyone you know can help, please contact either me or Jules.

*R**[email protected]* *or* *[email protected]* 

*PRAYERS WELCOME!!!!!!*

*PLEASE SPREAD THE WORD*


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 28, 2012)

o my gosh If I was closer I would help out.I will have Nancy and family in my prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kira98 (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you robin for posting. I dont get on the forum much

But if anyone can even just feed them til further notice so that

Larry can go bk to work any help will be greatly appreciated.

He said this morning its one day at a time but hes sure she wont be able to

To care for all of them. Im not sure if they are goin to sell or just give to good homes

as that wasnt discussed.i just told him id make a few calls and see what i can get done.


----------



## Jean A (Apr 28, 2012)

Our prayers go out for her and her family..I am currently in the neuro ICU with my youngest son, Sam. www.caringbridge.org/visit/samandersen He has had a follow up surgery to replace a piece of skull removed after an accident in 2006..and has had some bleeding under the implant. Seems there are always complications, and they cause as much or more trouble than the original injury/illness.

This is a very confusing, and heartbreaking time for her family..they are going to be quickly exhausted and overwhelmed. They really do need all the help they can get with things at home. I am in NC..I wish I was in a position to help..I have the room and resources, but not the transportation, and now isn't the time really. But if really needed, please let us know..


----------



## Equuisize (Apr 28, 2012)

How frightening for her family and friends.

I add my prayers for her return to good health.


----------



## Miniv (Apr 28, 2012)

Wish we lived closer.......but will send prayers and pass this on......


----------



## mdegner (Apr 28, 2012)

Maybe you can post on Facebook too. There are an awful lot of horsie people on Facebook.........


----------



## REO (Apr 28, 2012)

I did post this to facebook and I also sent it to all the OK mini club members. I also emailed others in OK that might not be on that list.

Right now they need cared for until they can get through this and figure out what to do. Those horses are Nancy's KIDS.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm seinding up prayers for Nancy and her family.


----------



## twister (Apr 28, 2012)

I will keep Nancy and her family in my prayers, that's always been a nightmare for me, what would happen to the minis if something happened to me. If only I wasn't so far away (I am in Canada and over 24 hours from Ok.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 28, 2012)

There is an AMHR show at Ada this weekend. Maybe try and contact someone thats over there and they can announce it and maybe someone will have room in the trailer.


----------



## minie812 (Apr 28, 2012)

I wish I could help but I am at my limit here. If I hear of anyone that can help I will send them that way. I will also say prayers for Nancy and her family also. Been down that road too and it will take awhile for her to recover.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 28, 2012)

OMG! I hope someone can help out with her animals and hope that she recovers fully! I just met Nancy last year and she was super nice, such a sad thing to happen! Our thoughts go out to her and her family!


----------



## Marty (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh I cannot believe this happened to Nancy. I feel so bad!

Is there anyway they could stay at their home and be taken care of there like on a rotating schedule among her friends? REO can you find out if they are in need of hay or feed? I"m so hoping for a speedy recovery for Nancy.


----------



## REO (Apr 29, 2012)

I can ask. I let everyone that I have email addys for know and facebook and here. We are far from her place. I hope we can find people who can take some here and there to take care of until they know more about how Nancy will be soon and what she wants to do.

I know that any help of any kind would be welcome!!


----------



## Connie P (Apr 29, 2012)

Many, many prayers being sent for Nancy and her family. What a scary time. I hope and pray that she recovers from this and can get home to her babies. I live in Michigan or I would certainly offer to help. Please give our love to Nancy and her family and tell them we are praying for them.


----------



## bevann (Apr 29, 2012)

I am too far away to go in person.What about contacting the local school to see if some FFA members or anyone could feed and check on animals.Even someone to be paid for some part time care.If someone is found I would be willing to donate money to help pay a temporary caretaker.I am sure forum mebers would step up with monetary donations also.This is a GREAT GROUP of very caring individuals.Let me know and where to send a donation if it comes together.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Apr 29, 2012)

My sister had this happen to her over 20 years ago. She has permanent vision loss on one side, but over time was able to compensate very well. After the episode, however, she has not been able to quilt or do many creative things, as she had been used to do. It was as though that part of her brain was affected. It was about 3 months before she was able to take care of her horses again, so if all goes well for Nancy, this is a possible time line for those caring for her horses. And it will depend on what area of the brain was affected.

I hope Nancy's husband will not sell the horses immediately. My sister's husband sold her young filly at the time of the episode and she was very missed. (They actually located her about 15 years later and bought her back.) The care of the horses was a big part of my sister's recovery; spending time in the barn, and their needs helped motivate her to get well more quickly.

She is riding and driving to this day.


----------



## REO (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm hoping that if HELP can be found for the horses that he won't decide to just sell them off so quickly. He HAS to get back to work and then there'd be no one to feed and take care of the horses etc.

Bevann what a great idea!!!!!!!!

If anyone wants to send funds to help them hire someone, send paypal to me and I'll send it to them. (every cent!)

Send to [email protected] and *send it under the PERSONAL TAB, GIFT* because they won't take any fees out and Nancy will get all of what you send that way!

THANK YOU all for the prayers for Nancy! I love her to death!


----------



## REO (Apr 29, 2012)

Just heard! Blood vessel constricting not allowing blood flow high risk of stroke. In surgery now


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh no..... I hope that surgery goes well for Nancy and she will be able to recover. Does Nancy's husband know of anyone who lives near them who could be hired to take care of the horses while he goes to work? I think that idea of FFA members pitching in is a good idea, maybe he could inquire at the local high school? Things are rather tight financially here but I'd be happy to make a small contribution too. Such a scary situation, my prayers go out to Nancy and her family!


----------



## REO (Apr 29, 2012)

I have passed the idea on to Erika, who will find out about hiring help. She thought it a good lead.

Larry is an over the road truck driver and is gone long stretches of time. Someone would have to do it often. I don't know their set up. But I know that any help they can get would be great!

PRAYERS ARE NEEDED now as she's in surgery yet again today.

Thank you all!


----------



## Marty (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey REO just a thought: by sending in people who would be strangers to these little horses needs maybe it would be best that they keep it to hay and clean water troughs. I know what happened around here when I was not well and others did the feeding holy cow...overfeeding was an understatment. FFA 4H all good ideas and also what about the Girl Scouts?


----------



## REO (Apr 29, 2012)

I just heard from Erika! Larry just told her that Nancy came out of her 2nd surgery for restricted veins and came out better than before, so they hope she is now she is on road to recovery!!!!!!!


----------



## Mona (Apr 29, 2012)

GREAT news Robin!!


----------



## REO (Apr 29, 2012)

We are praying that maybe she is more out of danger of having a stroke now.

They still need help so Larry can go back to work. And lots more prayers!


----------



## bevann (Apr 29, 2012)

Glad she is making progress.Here's hoping her husband will find a way to keep her animals.As said previously, for many of us our animals are our therapy when our world goes crazy. I'm sending money via payPal to hire some help.Hope others will do the same so she can get on with the recovery process without worrying about her critters.


----------



## REO (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you Bevann!


----------



## rosaroca (Apr 29, 2012)

Such terrible news! I'm spreading the word here in OKC and wishing I was closer or had room for some of her horses. Sending up prayers for Nancy and Larry.


----------



## rosaroca (Apr 29, 2012)

I have found someone very nearby (a couple of someones, actually) who are miniature horse people who can go by at least once a day and put out hay and water at the very least. Please contact me at [email protected] and I'll give you a name and phone number.

Pat Elder


----------



## REO (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you Pat!!!!!! I have given her phone number to Erika and she will tell Larry!

I know how much this will mean to Nancy to know her kids are being taken care of and to Larry to take the pressure off him.

I'm SO glad that I have tears in my eyes!!! Thank you, Thank Jennifer and Thank God!


----------



## rosaroca (Apr 30, 2012)

Any current news on Nancy's condition?


----------



## REO (Apr 30, 2012)

Not today. Erika gave me Larry's number and I left a message on it with Jennifer's number on it.

If Larry calls I'll ask him how Nancy is. Erika has been in TX and working. I know if she hears anything from Nancy's daughter or Larry she'll tell me and I'll post it here.


----------



## minie812 (Apr 30, 2012)

Depending on her insurance my thought is she may be able to get in home care for short term to help her. She is probably looking at 2-3 mths recovery time to regain strength and I know my minis were a huge help in my heart recovery. Maybe even high school or jr high kids? What about the mini club there in Ok.? Do they have kids in the club that may help? How many does she have? Are anymore due to foal? Sorry asking to many ? but I know they are her heart.


----------



## REO (Apr 30, 2012)

I emailed ALL the OK club members last week. Jules and I have not heard back from anyone from that list, as yet.

Did get offers of help from Rita, (I emailed her) Lynda (forum) and Pat found Jennifer





Times are hard for many people and OK has been so hard hit by the drought. We're all trying.





I don't know if she had any more mares to foal still. I'm not sure how many horses and donkeys she has (20?)

I'm hoping that Larry got my phone message and that he'll call Jennifer and her offer to go help feed.

All of her friends here in OK have been doing all we can to try to find tham some help. Thank all of YOU for the ideas and prayers!

You're the BEST!


----------



## rosaroca (Apr 30, 2012)

As of this afternoon around 5, Larry hasn't contacted Jennifer so maybe he didn't get your phone message. She is still ready and willing to help feed the animals.


----------



## REO (Apr 30, 2012)

I can't help it





I said who I was and why I was calling, gave her name and number.

Makes me extra worried! I hope Nancy is ok!


----------



## Mona (Apr 30, 2012)

Not sure how "home care" works in the US, but here in Canada, it provides only for the care of the person covered, and does not even include feeding a pet or letting it out for a potty break etc.


----------



## Marty (May 1, 2012)

Hi REO I've been following this thread. I think a lot of Nancy and hope she will rally soon. I just have to ask since Nancy's husband has not responded to these generous offers, has Nancy's family requested help for the horses at all?


----------



## REO (May 1, 2012)

Thank you Suzie for your help!



I will send it to Nancy & Larry!

I just heard that Larry is driving home each day to feed, sleep and goes back to the hospital in OKC each day.

That today Nancy is awake and has her eyes open.

That's all the news I have right now. I share it here as soon as I get it.


----------



## Connie P (May 1, 2012)

Yay for Nancy! Come on you can do this!  Still praying each day for a full recovery.


----------



## Marty (May 1, 2012)

Nancy has posted a message on Facebook to her friends from the hospital today

yea Nancy you can do it!




.


----------



## REO (May 7, 2012)

Just heard from Erika about Nancy!!

Erika said "Well she's getting out of icu and if she does good she'll be going home in a week"

WHOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Mona (May 7, 2012)

GREAT NEWS Robin!


----------



## cretahillsgal (May 7, 2012)

Wonderful news!


----------



## minie812 (May 8, 2012)

Great to hear


----------



## REO (May 16, 2012)

Erika just heard and let me know that Nancy is HOME!!!!!!!!

WHOOOO HOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connie P (May 17, 2012)

This is excellent news! Yay!


----------



## WeeOkie (May 17, 2012)

Fantastic news!!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (May 27, 2012)

I just now saw this...I have tears in my eyes I had no ideal this was here. If I had saw it I could have told you no way Larry would go to work. He even stayed home another week when I came home. He hired some neighbors a few miles down the rode to fed when right b4 he left which where upset to find out I had been in hospital and Larry hadn't already ask for their help. I called the morning they where suppose to come and told them I was dying to get out there and feed them and love on them. I text her every morning and let her know I am inside and doing OK. Someone posted it will take 3 months..which is correct 8-/ going to be so hard. And yes I am going to have to sell a lot of horses but that's going to be hard for me to do I cannot trim feet right now nor halter train and this has caused a huge financial burden. I think Larry took off almost 4 weeks without pay. Lord trying to figure out what bills he did pay is almost impossible he didn't write one single thing down and I live with a constant headache which they warned me I would. They just fixed the one the second one one is low enough it wont be life threathing.

Thank you everyone for your prayers...they worked..now I need the

e strength to get through the 3 months with out depression I am not one to stay in the house or not work outside.


----------



## Mona (May 27, 2012)

Sending continued prayers for you throughout your recovery. Keep up the good work, and DON'T overdo things with the horses!


----------



## REO (May 27, 2012)

Just send you another email Sis!





Don't let yourself get depressed! I'm here for you as best as I can be! I love you!!


----------



## Witts Mini Horse Ranch (May 27, 2012)

I love you too SIs...I would have sent u a message from the hospital...but for a long period I just wasn't myself.


----------

